# 05 GTO AT4 and trans cooler question



## R3V (Jan 18, 2017)

so i have a 2005 GTO AT4 (all stock) and i looking to get a trans cooler. i dont really know which one to get, i wanted to get some opinions from people who have one. which one would still be good with future power upgrades (if i ever do any), should i bypass raditor or not (i think i shouldnt but still want some input from people), and what would be the best btu rating for my applaction . also i live in colorado where winter can get pretty cold and summer can get pretty hot and i dont know how the winter can effect the performance of a trans cooler. oh and side question if i install a trans fluid temp sensor should it be on the pan or inline with the hoses coming off of the transmission but before the coolers


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Go with the B&M 24k GVW cooler. It's on Maryland Speed:

B&M Supercooler Transmission Cooler 14,400 BTU/24,000 GVW [70264] - $129.95$89.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

And here's everything you need to know about parts and install.

B&M Transmission Cooler Install - Simple Questions - LS1GTO.com Forums

There are multiple threads referenced in there that should help you with the install and also the parts you would need if you want to convert to -6AN lines.


----------



## R3V (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you for the info and links


----------

